# Need to be seen on a motorbike ...



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

*Fact 1:* Vehicle drivers do not see motorcycles on the road
*Fact 2:* It is impossible to see motorcycles during bad weather (fog, hail-storm, dust-storm, etc)
*Fact 3:* Vehicle drivers that do not see motorcycles will normally impact with motorcycles
_Fact 4:_ Motorcycle riders do not have a cage of protections around them like vehicle drivers do. Motorcycle riders are at a distinct disadvantage.
*Fact 5:* Anything that a motorcycle rider can do to make themselves more visible will make their riding safer.

*Concept:* Install lights that can be turned on during bad weather to make vehicle drivers more likely to notice the motorcycle and rider.

*Limitations:* A Kawasaki KLR650 has a small charging circuit and no easy to use mounting points. LED lighting is best, super-bright LED lighting is better than best. Adding a flasher-unit to the LED-circuit will draw attention towards the motorcycle.

Final product as shown.






Just showin' off my latest modification to my KLR that I completed while I was replacing the rear sprocket and chain (shredded them badly on Friday). It was a busy Saturday


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

When I rode I always figured half of the people couldn't see me and the other half were actually trying to run me over.
Anything you can to to make yourself more visible the better.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

I have been riding year round since 1973. Been hit four times and have had more near death experiences than than lies told in the senate. My belief is on a bike
You are invisible
Everyone is drunk or worst on a cell phone
Everyone is actively trying to kill you


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

The lights you added look good. In the video it's hard to see if the smaller lights are capable to be seen above the main light when its on high.

I had some pretty good luck with changing from the left then to the right and back to the left of the traffic lane I was in when I was approaching 4 wheelers that wanted to cross the road in front of me. With the headlight on high beam, my bike appeared like it had strobes to the 4 wheeled attack vehicles ahead of me.


----------

